# استخراج الهيدروجين طلب مساعدة عاجلة لاخوانكم في سوريا



## فهد عيروط (29 فبراير 2012)

*استخراج. الهيدروجين. طلب مساعدة عاجلة لاخوانكم في .سوريا*

انا من الاعضاء الجدد بالمنتدى وانا من سوريا –ريف دمشق.
وافكر كثيرا بالموضوع فهل تنصحوني ان اتايع فيه وهل يمكن فعلا استخلاص الهيروجين من الماء من دون صعوبات كثيرة فانا مضطر كثيرا على وقود رخيص وغير مكلف وخاصة اذا امكن استخدامه لتشغيل محركات توليد الكهرباء و السيارات 
فاذا كنتم تستطيعون مساعدتي فلن انسى وقفتكم معنا لانها ستكون انقلاب في حياة الكثير من اخوانك. السوريين. وخاصة في مثل هذه الاوضاع الكارثية التي نعيشها الان وبظل الانقطاع الدائم للكهرباء والفيول والبنزين ذو الاسعار الخيالية
فارجو منكم تزويدي بكل ما تستطيعون عن هذه التجربة علما انني محاسب ولكن لدي الكثير من الاهتمام بالموضوع ولدي زملاء كثر يمكنهم مساعدتي في حال وجود الوثائق الكاملة

واخيرا انا انتظر ردكم بفارغ الصبر علكم تكونوا سببا من اسباب دخول السعادة على بيوت السوريين اخوانكم

مع فائق الاحترام لكم شخصيا اخواني 

واقدر موقفكم اذالم تردوا ان تبوحوا بكل اسراركم ولكن لي عندكم رجاء ان تدعو لنا بالفرج القريب 

أخوكم: فهد عيروط

للتواصل الرجاء عبر الايميل:

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## hussien95 (29 فبراير 2012)

أخي الكريم أنا من سوريا وأنا مهتم بهذه الطريقة أيضا لتشغيل مولداة الكهرباء , يمكن استخراج الكهرباء عن طريق وضع قضيبين في ماء مالح أوصل القضيبين الى كهرباء لتحصل على غاز الهيدروجين من القضيب السالب وغاز الاوكسجين من القضيب الموجب ولكن أخي الكريم احزر لأن عند خلط هذه الغازات تصبح غازات متفجرة ويمكن تشغيل محرك بنزين عادي بهذه الغازات


----------



## hussien95 (29 فبراير 2012)

القضيبين أنصحك باستخدام الستانلس ستيل المقاوم للصدء والكهرباء أنصح بتيار 12 فولت 20 أمبير أو أقل


----------



## فهد عيروط (1 مارس 2012)

*استفسار*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم:

لكن لدي استفسار كيف يمكنني الحصول على الهيدرجين من القضيب كيف التقط الغاز وهل العبوة تكون مفتوحة للهواء ام مغلقة هل لك ان تزودني بصور مثلا او مقطع فيديو يوضح العملية

انتظر الرد 

وشكرا سلفا


----------



## قناص غزة (2 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم هذه الطريقه غير مجديه من ناحيه اقتصاديه كان الله فى عونكم انا ارى ان الوضع متشابه العراق سوريا فلسطين المخاض صعب


----------



## hussien95 (2 مارس 2012)

أولا أخي الكريم قناص غزة هذه الطريقة صحيح أنها مكلفة ماليا ولكن يمكننا تحليل الماء باستخدام دارة الطنين بكميات قليلة جدا من الطاقة وثانيا أخي الكريم فهد عيروط هذا شرح مبسط ولكن يمكنك استخدام الكهرباء بدل الألواح الشمسية


----------



## hussien95 (2 مارس 2012)

وبالنسبة لدارة الطنين هذه هي أخي الكريم ولكن يمكنك استخدام الكهرباء من دون الدارة ولكن الدارة توفر كثيرا من الطاقة


----------



## hussien95 (2 مارس 2012)

والعلبة يجب أن تكون محكمة الاغلاق لتفادي أي انفجار الا اذا فصلة الغازين عن بعضهما البعض كما هو موضح بالصورة


----------



## فهد عيروط (5 مارس 2012)

*الرجاء الافادة*

شكرا لكم اخواني
لي سؤال هل من الممكن الوصل مباشرة من البطارية تبع السيارة وكم سوف تستهلك وهل صناعة دارة ستانلي ماير مفيدة جدا ولن تستهلك البطارية بسرعة 
ولكن كيف استطيع تخرين الغاز يعد خروجه وهل يجب ابقاء خلية التحليل فارغة قدر الامكان من الهيدروجين لعدم حدوث اي ا نفجار
أرجوكم افيودني لانني سوف اقوم بالتطبيق حالما تكتمل الفكرة الرجاء اعطاء اي معلومة ولو كانت صغيرة جدا لانها قد تفيدنا وذلك لعدم وجود الخبرة لدينا


----------



## جمال الحسني (5 مارس 2012)

الى الاخ الكريم من سوريا بالنسبة لاستفسارك الأخير عن امكانية وصل خلية hho مباشرة من البطارية تبع السيارة وكم سوف تستهلك فيمكن ذلك ولكن المشكلة هي في استهلاك الطاقة حيث تحتاج الخلية الاعتيادية الى مالايقل عن 20 امبير فلذا يجب ربط داينمو بقدرة 70 او 60 امبير او ربط داينمو عدد 2 او اكثر وبالتالي سيكون حمل اضافي للمحرك تبع السيارة وخصوصا عند تشغيل المكيف بالسيارة فالافضل استعمال دائرة الرنين 
ام بالنسبة لتخزين الغاز فيمكن ذلك ولكن لاتحتاجه في السيارة فخلية hho تنتج الهيدروجين بمجرد توصيل الكهرباء عن طريق مفتاح التشغيل ويستهلك جميع الغاز المنتج بعمليةالاحتراق ولتلافي الانفجار يربط الغاز الناتج من الخلية بالبابلر وهو عبارة عن وعاء مغلق فيه ماء تمر فيه الفقاعات وبالتالي يمنع عبور الشرارة الى داخل الخلية وشكرا 
نسئلكم الدعاء لي ولاخواني في المنتدى


----------



## فهد عيروط (8 مارس 2012)

*عاجل عاجل*



hussien95 قال:


> وبالنسبة لدارة الطنين هذه هي أخي الكريم ولكن يمكنك استخدام الكهرباء من دون الدارة ولكن الدارة توفر كثيرا من الطاقة



اخي الكريم 

لي سؤال هل من الممكن الوصل مباشرة من البطارية تبع السيارة وكم سوف تستهلك وهل صناعة دارة ستانلي ماير مفيدة جدا ولن تستهلك البطارية بسرعة 
ولكن كيف استطيع تخرين الغاز يعد خروجه وهل يجب ابقاء خلية التحليل فارغة قدر الامكان من الهيدروجين لعدم حدوث اي ا نفجار
ولي رجاء اخير هل انتاج الهيدروجين سيكون بنسبة كبيرة باستعمال الدارة 
وبماذا تنصحني بالنسبة للالواح المستعملة مسطحة على شكل مستطيلات ام حلزونية على شكل الوشيعة بقضيبين فقط 
ارجو الرد والافادة لانني سوف اقوم بالتطبيق حالما تكتمل الفكرة الرجاء اعطاء اي معلومة ولو كانت صغيرة جدا لانها قد تفيدنا وذلك لعدم وجود الخبرة لدينا
اقدر لكم جهودكم واعتذر للاطالة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## civilawey (31 مايو 2018)

السلام عليكم
اخي هل وصلت لحل لمشكلتك


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (24 يوليو 2018)

ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ… ط¹ظ„ظٹظƒظ… ط§ظ†طµط*ظƒ ط¨ظ‚ظ†ط§ظ‡ HHO SCHOOL
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrXECe5F7XLap4H1euNXNfw


----------



## civilawey (21 أغسطس 2019)

السلام عليكم
اخي حاولت التواصل معك عن طريق الايميل ولكن للاسف بيقول الايميل خطأ


----------

